# Eyes



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Boated Three Walleyes At West Branch And Missed A Couple. All Three Were Under Size But A Good Sign! It Took The Wind To Calm And Nightfall To Set For The Surface Dictated Were To Fish. All Were Caught And Released On A Orange 1/8 Oz. Jig Tipped With Minnow. Most Of The Bait Fish Were Skattered After The Wind We Had But The Camp Grounds Do Produce Some Eyes Along With Rock Springs.


----------

